# Lost Trust on my Fiancy



## help-me

Hello All,

I am 26 Years (Male) i am going to marry a girl very shortly. Let me tell you i had a gap of 9 months between us to marrry . In this time we both use to speak regularly in cell phone for lot of hours. In this 9 months we shared all our taughts . I came to know what she is and she also came to know what I am . The problem starts here... she said lot of things like she had two boy friends and she went to movie once with his boy friend. Now I am feeling doubt on my fiancy , before I was very good.. now I am loosing trust on my fiancy . I obeserve sometimes she always supports her brother in law . I am feeling doubt weather my wife is having some realtionship with him even. I am feeling all doubts. My mind is full of doubts... i am completely lost trust on my fianancy .Now couple of more days left for our marriage . I am in dynama .. what to do ... weather i have to contiune the marriage or i have to stop . Please suggest on me. 

I never behaved like this in my life time... i dont know why i am not trusting my fiancy ...


----------



## woodstock

Cold feet? Has she really done anything different or are you just seeing it differently all of the sudden? Are you feeling self conscious and it isn't really her?

Just a question... AS sometimes happens, especially among men, a soon to be groom might get teased, with other men putting out how terrible it is... or making jokes about women and such... now did this happen with you and did it perhaps go deeper for you than a joke?

There is not too much to go on here, and unless there is something more to it... the way you have presented it, it SOUNDS more like your end than hers. I could be wrong, but that is how I am feeling it.


----------



## Rob774

I'm still looking for the part where your fiancy actually did something wrong???


----------



## Mrs.G

help-me said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am 26 Years (Male) i am going to marry a girl very shortly. Let me tell you i had a gap of 9 months between us to marrry . In this time we both use to speak regularly in cell phone for lot of hours. In this 9 months we shared all our taughts . I came to know what she is and she also came to know what I am . The problem starts here... she said lot of things like she had two boy friends and she went to movie once with his boy friend. Now I am feeling doubt on my fiancy , before I was very good.. now I am loosing trust on my fiancy . I obeserve sometimes she always supports her brother in law . I am feeling doubt weather my wife is having some realtionship with him even. I am feeling all doubts. My mind is full of doubts... i am completely lost trust on my fianancy .Now couple of more days left for our marriage . I am in dynama .. what to do ... weather i have to contiune the marriage or i have to stop . Please suggest on me.
> 
> I never behaved like this in my life time... i dont know why i am not trusting my fiancy ...


It's not clear why you have lost trust, in your fiance. What has she done that has led to you feeling uncomfortable?


----------



## F-102

I think you're getting cold feet, and are looking for any excuse to back out.


----------



## LGSL

Cold Feet. Marriage is a big commitment and this is understandable.


----------

